# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Κολλητήρι σταθμού Aoyue 968a+

## manos_3

Καλημέρα παιδιά.
Έχω ένα Aoyue 968a+, ξέχασα το κολλητήρι ανοιχτό πολύ ώρα....πήγα να το βαλω μπροστά μετά και δεν θερμένεται....ούτε φαινεται να ανεβαζει θερμοκρασία στην οθόνη. Είχε δύο επαφές μεσα στο κολλητήρι. Η μία μου δινει 1,2 Ω και η άλλη άπειρη αντίσταση...Άρα πρεπει να χει καει ή ο αισθητήρας ή η αντίσταση.
Anyway , ψάχνω να βρω το συγκεκριμένο αλλά δεν μπορώ να σιγουρευτώ ότι είναι αυτό. Δίνουν για το 968 αλλά όχι για το 968a+. 
Μήπως ξέρετε που μπορώ να το βρώ; Και αν υπάρχει Ελλάδα;

----------


## pliktras

Kαλημέρα.Αν διαβαζει εστω τη θερμοκρασια του δωματιου περιπου 25 βαθμους κελσίου ειναι η αντισταση. Αλλα οπως και να χει δες εδω http://laptops4all.gr/product/%cf%83...1%ce%b9-aoyue/

επισης εδώ πουλάνε μονο αντισταση απο οτι  λεει https://www.pds.com.gr/index.asp?mod...&ID=102&p=3156  για το 968
αλλα αμα ανοιξεις τη δικια σου θα δεις αν ταιριαζει αν μπορείς βεβαια να το καταλάβεις απο τις φώτο γιατι δεν ειναι παντα ευκολο

----------


## manos_3

> Kαλημέρα.Αν διαβαζει εστω τη θερμοκρασια του δωματιου περιπου 25 βαθμους κελσίου ειναι η αντισταση. Αλλα οπως και να χει δες εδω http://laptops4all.gr/product/%cf%83...1%ce%b9-aoyue/
> 
> επισης εδώ πουλάνε μονο αντισταση απο οτι  λεει https://www.pds.com.gr/index.asp?mod...&ID=102&p=3156  για το 968
> αλλα αμα ανοιξεις τη δικια σου θα δεις αν ταιριαζει αν μπορείς βεβαια να το καταλάβεις απο τις φώτο γιατι δεν ειναι παντα ευκολο


Φίλε σε ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια....Δεν χρειάζομαι όλο το κολλητήρι αλλά μονο την εσωτερικη κεραμική αντίσταση. Στο δεύτερο link έχεις δώσει την αντίσταση του αερα (smd rework) και όχι του κολλητηριού.
Θα βαλω φωτογραφία

----------


## pliktras

> Φίλε σε ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια....Δεν χρειάζομαι όλο το κολλητήρι αλλά μονο την εσωτερικη κεραμική αντίσταση. Στο δεύτερο link έχεις δώσει την αντίσταση του αερα (smd rework) και όχι του κολλητηριού.
> Θα βαλω φωτογραφία


εχεις δικιο φιλε μου σορρυ...εγω στα zd το  αλλαζω  ολο μαζι ...προφανως αυτο εννοεις 
https://www.pds.com.gr/index.asp?mod...&ID=102&p=3158

----------


## manos_3

Οριστε φωτογραφίες:

IMG_20190807_122253.jpg IMG_20190807_122309.jpg

----------


## manos_3

Μήπως μπορείτε από τις φωτογραφίες να δείτε ποιο κολλητήρι είναι;

----------

